
Anyone interested in sharing an apt/house in Cambridge this summer to work on startups? - jaed

======
dfranke
Funny, I thought about posting this same question. I'm looking for an
apartment on the Red Line right now. I'm moving there within a couple weeks to
start a job with a Boston-based startup. I'm not planning on working out of my
apartment, but I'm certainly open to having such a person as a roommate. Shoot
me an email. df at my username dot us.

------
edgeztv
I have a lease until August 31, but after that, it would be really cool to
move into a house with other startup founders.

------
Sam_Odio
Somewhat unrelated, but I'm looking to share an summer apt in mountain view...
If anyone's interested shoot me an email. "first name"@bluwiki.com

------
edgeztv
I have a lease until August 31, but after that, it would be really cool to
move into a house with other startup founders.

------
edgeztv
I have a lease until August 31, but after that, it would be really cool to
move into a house with other startup founders.

------
edgeztv
I have a lease until August 31, but after that, it would be really cool to
move into a house with other startup founders.

------
edgeztv
I have a lease until August 31, but after that, it would be really cool to
move into a house with other startup founders.

